# similar trigger options.



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

I went to the range today for the first time, shot a 26 and a 19, and then also a taurus 24/7 and a sig 226 or 229.... taurus was 9, sig was .40

anyways I really like the glocks trigger pull how you feel a little resistance the whole way, 2nd was the sig, and then last was the taurus. just really light all the way to the end, and then finally some resistance.

I am looking for something around the 3-400, maybe 450 dollar range that is pretty compact for ccw, and has a similar trigger feel to the glocks, also if theres any automatic safety setups anything like the glocks, it would be nice. if there is none, then Ill probably just get some more money rounded up and get the G27 like I had planned. I had no problem holding the small gun which suprised me because i have failry large hands, and although not the same guns, shooting the .40 wasnt any worse than the 3 9's to me, probably was a little part due to the size of the gun, but Im sure I can hold onto the .40 27 no problem and if so, it can be converted to 9mm.

one of the guns I saw today which interested me, was the taurus pt 140 and 145, but they werent range guns, they were for sale, so I couldnt fire them.


----------

